# when?



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi my cat has just had kittens and I am going to keep a boy n a girl kitten, how early can i have the male neutered so he does not mate with mum or sis. And also, my fiance thinks its cruel that we r getting the male done (you know what guys r like), the male cat will still be able to have sex wont he? I am so embarassed asking this but he wants to know lol. thank you


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Neutering age depends on the vet in your area. Some vets will do it as early as 8 weeks, but others will absolutley not do it before 6 months. Are you going to get the girls fixed as well? It's overall much better for them if you do.

As to your other question... physically yes, he'll still be able to. But all the hormones making him *want* to would be gone, so he more than likley never will. At the same time, he honestly wont care.

Cats do not mate for pleasure. The only creatures that do this are humans and dolphins (and gorillas? I can't remember). Infact for a female cat, it's quite painful. Tell your boyfriend he's being silly and get your kitties fixed


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

no i believe in letting the females have babies so wont be getting the dressed, not yet. thanks for replying to me


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

chazza_hoopet said:


> no i believe in letting the females have babies so wont be getting the dressed, not yet. thanks for replying to me


Is there any particular reason you want them to have kittens? There are SO many reasons, health related and otherwise, why it's so much safer for them to be spayed before their first heat.


----------

